# Hello from UK



## Nemesis (May 8, 2007)

Just though I would say hello,
I was diagnosed back in Sept after 8 months of persuading the doc I AM tired! He eventually sent me to a specialist who is FANTASTIC and put me on .50 Thyroxine daily, then at Christmas upped the dosage to .75. End of March I ended up in hospital with breathing difficulties, dizziness, sickness etc. After 3 days of tests, the specialist reduced the dosage back to .50. The following month I rapidly dropped & have felt worse than ever. 2 weeks ago the specialist said my TSH levels have changed dramatically, thankfully understood how I feel and immediately put me back on .75. I am waiting for this change to kick in, been keeping myself awake for about 4-6 hours a day at a stretch, feeling very sorry for myself indeed but trying to stay positive.


----------



## helen254 (May 3, 2007)

HI NEMESIS i went to my docs just for injection had a blood test done and thats how i found out that i was hypo ive been on tabs for 4 months now and my doc has just put me up again iam now on .100 my thyroid was borderline but probs with tsh level its so confusing iam also in the uk.


----------



## Mark UK (May 21, 2007)

Hi Helen254 and Nemesis,

Sorry to hear about you suffering with thyroxin problems.

How effective do you think Levothyroxine really is?

About two years ago I was diagnosed with hypothyroidism. I am 45 and
otherwise in very good health, eating and drinking healthily and
taking regular exercise. I was told at the time that my thyroxine
level was particularly low (8 ? in stead of 11 ?) which, apparently,
is very low.

I have been taking 'Levohyroxine' (125mcg/day) for the last two years,
this being prescribed to me by my NHS doctor etc.

Basically the supplement I have been taking seems to have no effect on
me whatsoever, even though I have been called in for blood tests and
have been told that my thyroxin level is nearer to what it should be. But honestly I feel just as tired as I ever did, two years into taking Levothyroxine.

What options do I have? Now, here is the crux of my issue....a few
months ago I contacted a supplier of Chinese natural herbs about my
condition and they sent me a bottle of natural herbal pills and guess
what?. They are brilliant. Almost immediately my energy and
circulation levels went up and I felt much better.

I wonder if there is there any way the NHS would consider paying for my Chinese herbal pills instead of the Thyroxine if, for instance, there was little
difference in the cost? (or even if the Chinese pills are more expensive - I have no idea whether this is so, 'cos I don't know what Thyroxine costs).

Thanks, Mark.


----------



## ricki (May 21, 2007)

Hi,

Brand new to this forum and the UK. I am an American now living on this side of the pond. Was diagnosed with Hashimotos about 10 years ago, and have been taking Armour Thyroid 90mg/120mg on alternate days.

After my meds ran out I was put on 150 mcg/day of Levothyroxine, as my consultant never heard of Armour (do the doctors over here read medical journals?!) Ever since the change of meds I am feeling the worst I have felt since 1st diagnosed 10 years ago. I had a thyroid function test a few weeks ago and the TSH comment says, probably adequate thyroxine replacement. I have no clue what that means and my consultant really seems like he couldn't be bothered. I have a new consultant as we have moved and will share my concerns with them, but in the meanwhile does anybody have any suggestions or feedback for me?? I am feeling very frustrated and depressed!
Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## Maziekss (May 22, 2007)

I love the UK...hubby was checked with sonogram..and was notified he needed thyroid scan..because he had nodules do u know anything about this


----------



## Maziekss (May 22, 2007)

specialist did not call him PC did isn't this strange


----------



## Forget Me Not (May 23, 2007)

i went to see a chinese lady and she looked at my touge it took her 2 minuts to tell me i had a problem she is great if only my doctor could have done that. i have to go see my doctor tomorrow im worried!
and my boyfreind only seams conserned with the extra bagage im carring not only has this buggered me up but now my relashionship toI Have no idea what to do.


----------



## helen254 (May 3, 2007)

mark uk i dnt feel any drifferent on the tabs iam now on a higher dose seems ok at the mo chinesse meds have always been better you could always ask your docs c what he says thyroid probs seems to upset every aspect of our lives main prob being weight GAIN but IAM STILL HAPPY AND I JUST CARRY ON i have a wonderful partner and 3 VERY active kids one being a toddler!!! i end up going to bed b4 all ov them!!!!!! i will get there with the tabs just KEEP TRYING UNTIL THEY SAY YES


----------

